# Sitting in the bathroom stall during lunch.



## Ivy60

It's cramped, dim, and dingy. But, by god, it's a step above sitting in the cafeteria.
Is there anyone else that does this?


----------



## Pizza

Yes! I did that for my 10th and 11th year in highschool. I feared that someone would see my feet, and recognize it was me (my shoes, or by my bags) so I would but my feet up on he toilet. It was awkward, especially since the bathroom was echo-like (you can hear a pin drop in there!) I had no one to sit with. So i either read, or was on my phone in the stall. Dont worry you're not alone


----------



## DarthRexor

I still do this from time to time during my break times at work, I just sit there for the whole 15 minutes using my phone, its kind of sad, but it alleviates the anxiety of having to dea with my peers


----------



## carclub36

At my school we can go to study centers for lunch so I just do that everyday. Haven't been in the cafeteria in over a year .


----------



## Emma2040

I've done it in the past as well. Still do from time to time.


----------



## vivibe

Oh man, I did that in highschool. Or to be more specific, on most days I would go to the library and do my best to look extremely busy (I wasn't), but on the days it was closed I'd just go to the bathroom and sit in there... I skipped lunch everyday because I couldn't bring lunch in the library and I didn't want to eat near a toilet, and of course the whole point of going to the library/bathroom was to not look like a loner, so I couldn't eat it alone out in the cafeteria or something. Fun times.


----------



## Fat Man

Ivy60 said:


> It's cramped, dim, and dingy. But, by god, it's a step above sitting in the cafeteria.
> Is there anyone else that does this?


How do you get away with eating lunch in the bathroom. Are their any teachers or people in general you have to bypass to get to the bathroom. If I were to eat lunch in the bathroom back when I was in high school, I would probably get in trouble lol.


----------



## Donny92

I just never ate lunch. I used to go into the bathroom and read a book until the bell rang. Then in my senior year, I started going to the library during lunch so I could use the computers.


----------



## Ryan90

I did this in the 9th grade. I was nervous when people entered the bathroom. One time someone asked me if I was doing drugs and another time, someone tried to break down the stall door


----------



## fullmetaljacket

Had to do this numerous times before. Used to have a routine. I'd be the last to my lunch line, go outside, take my time eating, go to the bathroom and walk around. I pray for you, I hope it goes by fast. I texted my Mom when I had to sit in the bathroom or eat by myself. She really helped me alot through those times. Waiting for those text messages felt like an eternity though.

One time I was in the bathroom sitting on the toilet, and these kids were smoking. I guess they didn't want someone to be in the stall so one of them came up and checked it, opened my stall, he looked at me and looked away and walked to his friends and kept smoking. We didn't have locks on these doors. The worst is when I would hide in the bathroom and the same kid would come in twice and ask me, why the hell are you still in here?


----------



## Farideh

Public bathrooms are really unsanitary. I would rather go do my business behind a bush. When I was in high school, I would hang out on he doorsteps or in the library. My ex friend and I would always look up childish stuff on the computer and one time, pornography popped up and we got in trouble.


----------



## obxshre

At work if I have none of my immediate co-workers to sit with, I'll just go to my car. If I have food that doesn't require the use of a microwave, I eat. If I need the microwave I starve. Better than being uncomfortable in front of strangers!


----------



## londonguy202

I would go to a IT Lab during lunch because i just prefer online communication more than IRL


----------



## masterridley

I never ate in the bathroom, but only because the idea never crossed my mind!

Yeah, I'm that dumb, I had to get to 18 years of age before I thought 'Hey maybe I'm not the only one who has this _illness_'


----------



## Ivy60

Nanorell8 said:


> How do you get away with eating lunch in the bathroom. Are their any teachers or people in general you have to bypass to get to the bathroom. If I were to eat lunch in the bathroom back when I was in high school, I would probably get in trouble lol.


I don't have to bypass anyone. The whole school is basically open to wandering around during lunch period.
Oh, and I don't eat in the stall since I skip lunch. I'm basically just sitting in there listening to music the whole time


----------



## Apathie

Used to do that, but never ate in there. Although we had very clean restrooms at my school.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

I stayed mostly in my teacher's classroom. Bathroom stalls were always dirty and smelly at my school; no way I'd sit in there for extended periods of time. Now at work, I like to have quiet picnics by myself at a nearby park. I love basking in the sun and getting a light tan because I am so pale from being inside all the time during the winter months. Barely no one goes to that particular park too so I'm always by myself which feels great.


----------



## Ivy60

Melodies0fLife said:


> I stayed mostly in my teacher's classroom. Bathroom stalls were always dirty and smelly at my school; no way I'd sit in there for extended periods of time. Now at work, I like to have quiet picnics by myself at a nearby park. I love basking in the sun and light tanning because I an so pale from being inside all the time during the winter months. Barely no one goes to that particular park too so I'm always by myself which feels great.


You're lucky you have some place to sit that's peaceful and isn't crowded.

I try sitting upstairs during lunch, but there is this one teacher that always tells me I have to go downstairs, and that's when I start resorting to the stalls.
They're pretty unsanitary, but I really don't know what else to do. Our library is closed during lunch.


> Yes! I did that for my 10th and 11th year in highschool. I feared that someone would see my feet, and recognize it was me (my shoes, or by my bags) so I would but my feet up on he toilet. It was awkward, especially since the bathroom was echo-like (you can hear a pin drop in there!) I had no one to sit with. So i either read, or was on my phone in the stall. Dont worry you're not alone


I'm constantly worrying about people seeing my feet or my bag, so I can definitely relate to that :b I'm constantly waiting for the people who were in the stalls next to me to leave the bathroom completely before I leave the stall, just so they can't get a mental image of me as the girl who was hiding in the bathroom.


----------



## ZADY

Yeah I did this in 7-9th grade. After that i would just sit outside classrooms or inside because i can't survive staying in the bathroom for 45 mins anymore.


----------



## ktoconnor410

I never thought about sitting in the bathroom when I was in school. I would just sit on a bench and call my mom everyday so I didn't look like a loner. Sitting in the bathroom would have made life a lot easier back then.


----------



## rkylie492

Fat Man said:


> How do you get away with eating lunch in the bathroom. Are their any teachers or people in general you have to bypass to get to the bathroom. If I were to eat lunch in the bathroom back when I was in high school, I would probably get in trouble lol.


Why would you need teacher authorisation to go to the bathroom at lunch and break?? It's a free period. Plus it's not a prison


----------



## Paul

Unless it was raining, I sat in the dirt under a tree in the center of the quad. Nobody else would stop there but it was central enough that nobody could corner me, so it worked well. In the rain, I'd risk being under an overhang by a building.

Never actually saw the inside of the high school restroom since that was one of my big fears. Carefully avoiding fluids got me through the days.


----------



## rawrguy

I didn't eat there, but I've spent hours in both public and my own bathroom either crying or looking at myself in the mirror. Mostly crying though.


----------

